# Wildlife spotter films serpents mating (amazing You Tube clip!)



## butterfly33 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Published On:* 10-12-2009
*Source:* The Chronicle

Confronted with a sight that would send most people running, Graeme Kelly ran only to get his camera.

Mr Kelly was walking around his Cabarlah property at dusk recently when he spotted the tail of a snake protruding from an old chook shed.

A keen wildlife spotter, Mr Kelly entered the shed to take a look. He saw another carpet python hanging from the roof, but it took a few minutes for him to work out what was happening.

“At first I thought they were fighting, but they weren’t.

“They were love fighting,” Mr Kelly said.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## butterfly33 (Oct 12, 2009)

*That would have to be rare footage, right?*

Great You Tube clip of the snakes mating.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Oct 12, 2009)

ummm arent they fighting?


----------



## raist (Oct 12, 2009)

Definitely looks like a couple of males wrestling. No offence to anyone, maybe thats how gay pythons do it.


----------



## Feurety (Oct 12, 2009)

yep ... sum clear mating going on there ....


----------



## jinin (Oct 12, 2009)

I Thought Fighting too....


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 12, 2009)

jinin said:


> I Thought Fighting too....


 nope, mating,says so right there on the headline..
news is always right.


----------



## python_heath (Oct 12, 2009)

*Hmmm*

Pitty theres no good looks at their tails, That would've helped determine wether they were fighting or mating,

I rekon they were wrestling


----------



## Specks (Nov 2, 2009)

i would think mating how they try and put eachother down


----------

